# Idle questions??



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

I cant get my car to idle. Is it the diablo? did anyone run into problems like this? i got 400 wrhp on the dyno but with a better tune i know i can get more thanks 4 the help


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try this, disconnect the positive cable on the battery to clear the ECM. Reconnect the cable, run the car and allow it to relearn a new program.
Post results,


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

i tryed that but nothing!!! ty also what cpu program r u running???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry but i don't know much about the Diablo tuner but it's probably going to be difficult to tune it properly by yourself with it. you probably need to tune your Base Air Flow table. it is a table that on HP Tuners is under the "Idle" tab. it has parameters for airflow vs engine coolant temp. in addition your VE table (or equivalent on a 05-06) have to be spot on so your AFR is right. timing in the idle rpm range may need adjusting also. if you have a cam it usually need to be bumped up a bit in the idle rpm range


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

FIXED!!!!
It wasnt the Diablo it was something on the throttle body.(idle sensor) easy fix ty


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

so what was the fix?


----------

